# general paint hp 2000 question



## larryt (May 20, 2008)

question for users of hp 2000 eggshell 
i know the stuff has always been high sheen 
but is it me or is there eggshell getting dam close to being a semi gloss sheen now


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

larryt said:


> question for users of hp 2000 eggshell
> i know the stuff has always been high sheen
> but is it me or is there eggshell getting dam close to being a semi gloss sheen now


Well, HP 2000 waterborne scrubbable/washable, moist resistant, interior and exterior all in one can, I used it all the time and I know it's been always shiny but semi-gloss is really shiny. Also GP got sold by a Mexican company so the manufacture company is different, I guess they make paint different, but still I remember painting trim and doors for the last 3 years with eggshell and it look like semi-gloss to me, so I guess you haven't used eggshell too much to notice the difference.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I haven't noticed a huge difference, though I was told they are reformulating HP to get rid of the ammonia by my rep. This could have partially to do with it?

I know it's always been high sheen but i typically use the hp2000 hi hide eggshell if i am using hp on walls and it's sheen seems to be a little more mellow


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> I haven't noticed a huge difference, though I was told they are reformulating HP to get rid of the ammonia by my rep. This could have partially to do with it?
> 
> I know it's always been high sheen but i typically use the hp2000 hi hide eggshell if i am using hp on walls and it's sheen seems to be a little more mellow


Yeah they already got rid of that madness ammonia in that paint, I saw the cans of HP2000 and HP3000 for sale for 15 and 12 dollars a gallon, I got my rep to put aside a hole stack for me for the summer so no more HP, they told me that they were gonna change the label as well and its gonna be some Comex Brand taking over. Hopefully it's still awesome but not as stinky...


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

AztecPainting said:


> Yeah they already got rid of that madness ammonia in that paint, I saw the cans of HP2000 and HP3000 for sale for 15 and 12 dollars a gallon, I got my rep to put aside a hole stack for me for the summer so no more HP, they told me that they were gonna change the label as well and its gonna be some Comex Brand taking over. Hopefully it's still awesome but not as stinky...


Our labeling changed a couple of weeks back. Still have the ammonia smell though.........


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> Our labeling changed a couple of weeks back. Still have the ammonia smell though.........


I saw that new label, but they said to me it was gonna be a different one, so no more hp2000 or hp3000 it's gonna be a different name same with Z coat, its gonna be a different name. BTW did you see at GP in your town that they had GP Elastomeric for $4.95 a gallon or this just happened over here?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

AztecPainting said:


> I saw that new label, but they said to me it was gonna be a different one, so no more hp2000 or hp3000 it's gonna be a different name same with Z coat, its gonna be a different name. BTW did you see at GP in your town that they had GP Elastomeric for $4.95 a gallon or this just happened over here?


HP 2000 is not going anywhere

HP 3000 is being combined with the z-coat line instead of having multiple similar grade low voc paint lines.

Elastomeric for 5 bucks? i wish

I've used a lot lately, old labeling, all at full price


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> *HP 2000 is not going anywhere*
> 
> HP 3000 is being combined with the z-coat line instead of having multiple similar grade low voc paint lines.
> 
> ...


That's what I was just told as well. My rep was just here for a few beers and we were talking about that...he said the only change they're making to the HP line was the new labels and a new low VOC formulation. We didn't discuss Z-Coat though so i'm not certain about that.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Rcon said:


> That's what I was just told as well. My rep was just here for a few beers and we were talking about that...he said the only change they're making to the HP line was the new labels and a new low VOC formulation. We didn't discuss Z-Coat though so i'm not certain about that.


I was talking to gord a couple days ago about an account, and he told me about the hp 3000/z-coat deal. Good to have a green option if a customer so pleases :thumbup:


----------

